# My planted Fluval Edge



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

This tank will soon be retired but I have spent so much into this tank upgrading to brighter LED lighting and a EHEIM canister filter. I'm glad with the setup, except the opening is too small but manage so far to do the scaping. Nothing fancy but much better than silk plants when I first started.

I'll have a 60G cube tank coming in, any ideas how I should scape the tank? Since the tank is used as a wall divider so it can be seen from 3 different sides.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

very nice  Very peaceful ...


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

very serene and peaceful...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

wait till the plants fill in a little  It would be great conversation material


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments, the opening of the tank is a bit challenging to plant, but I do like the uniqueness of the tank like you can through from the top of it.


----------

